

Herb Sutter's talk on modern C++ - tdicola
http://channel9.msdn.com/events/BUILD/BUILD2011/TOOL-835T

======
willvarfar
in the middle he says some confusing thing about java garbage collection

he knows his language better than he knows java I think

